# Supreme Court



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Supreme Court has announced that they will take up Trumps broad claims of protection from investigation. About time.


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

This is the only way to solve the legislative branch overreach!
If I'm wrong, the court will say so, not the schiff show!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I am looking forward to it. While they are at it perhaps they could explain the constitution and executive priveledge to the democrats. Ooor they could find one of my old seventh grade civic books and let them read that. It's been so long since students were taught civics, but it sounds like it may be implemented again. Now to try find a teacher who can teach it. I think its been to long out of our schools and even colleges, so there are no teachers familiar with it. Remember that little book called Readers Digest? They published some of the declassified KGB filed. They said they would take over through our school and churches, and the libs were ticked. That is the original Russian interference. They may still pull it off unless Trump gets civics back in our schools. Anyone want to bet the libs will fight it? Perhaps if Obama would have had civics he wouldn't have gone on his apology tour. 
Go see the movie Midway and ask yourself how many candy *** millenials could have done that. Especially candy *** liberals like ANTIFA.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

*Got this from an old guy in Wyoming kinda fits here.

TAX RETURNS

A quote from the "letters to the editor" of my local news paper.

This citizen hit the nail square on the head!

"America doesn't need to see the tax returns of a billionaire who

became a public servant. America needs to see the tax returns

of public servants who became millionaires while being public

servants."

Let that sink in.*


----------



## north1 (Nov 9, 2010)

Wow!!! Nothing could be closer to the truth. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

There is no reason the democrats need to see Trumps tax returns. I sure am curiouse where the community organizer got the money for the 11.5 million dollar home he just picked up. Maybe he got a few million kickback from that 60 billion he gave to Iran.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Ken...

So should the article of impeachment that is "obstruction of congress" be thrown out now? Because this case is exactly the same thing. Trump didn't listen to congressional subpoenas to release his tax returns. This is the Supreme court said it is his right to challenge the congressional subpoenas in court. So is that article dead in the water now???

I am not saying anything about a rule if he has to follow thru.... that hasn't happened yet. But to challenge it. Which is exactly what he is doing in this case and with the whole "Schiff" investigation. :bop:

So now the House should only be voting on one article of impeachment... correct?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Chuck......as you might have noticed.....I haven't posted any replys on the impeachment thread. It is basically us against them. Totally political. So I haven't really paid any attention to it. So I really can't answer your question. Waste of time. Republicans are Trump lemmings. Senate won't impeach him no matter what the evidence says.

The House was wasting it's time. The only way to get the Clown Prince out of office is to vote him out. And if the election is close and he loses.....He will claim fraudulent voting and refuse to leave except in a body bag.:eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Totally political.


 I agree Ken the impeachment is totally political. There is no obstruction of congress because that pesky constitution gives the president executive privilege. The congress on it's own has no way to force a president or anyone who is a member of the executive branch to testify or turn over documents without the backing of the court. It has to be the judicial agreeing with the legislative before the executive can be overcome. It's the balance of powers in action, and right now the legislative is guilty of abuse of power.



> Republicans are Trump lemmings.


 And the democrats are not. :rollin: Pot, kettle, black. oke:



> Senate won't impeach him no matter what the evidence says.


 What evidence is that? So since you have not watched and know nothing of the proceedings let me bring you up to speed. There is no evidence.



> The House was wasting it's time.


 It isn't their time to waste. They wasted Americas time, and tens of millions of our tax dollars trying for a political coup since they don't respect 63 million Americans and want to undo the 2016 election.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Plainsman....name me ONE Republican that will vote YES to impeach Trump? Can't can you......lemmings ready to follow their Supreme Leader no matter what.....Kind of like him saying he could get away with shooting someone on 5th Ave in Manhattan.

Not ALL Democrats are voting yes. Some Democrats will vote no. Like my House Representative Collin Peterson. Guess not all Dems are lemmings are they?

As for the election......Clinton won the popular vote not The Clown Prince.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> As for the election......Clinton won the popular vote not The Clown Prince.


 Yes isn't it wonderful how our founding fathers ensured that the large populated areas couldn't impose their will (tyranny) on the smaller states. You know, that fly over country that feeds the nation. That pesky constitution again.

As for the vote no one should be voting yes. How would you feel in a court that found you guilty without a chance to cross examine or call witnesses? This is completely partisan. Trump Degrangement Syndrome on display.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Ken..

You are totally correct about this impeachment it is totally political BS... on all sides.

1. The Dem's are now screaming for a "fair chance" in the Senate. When in the House there was none. Today Collins stated it best in a hearing.... We gave our list of witnesses and Nadler pushed it aside and said NO. We got 8000 document dump the day before our hearings began and even Dem's recognized they could look thru them all but yet still went ahead with voting on the articles. How can you vote when you don't have all the info. That is what is getting me the most about this is the whole process.

You never know maybe some of the witness's that are waiting for the court to decide if they should listen to the Congressional Subpoenas might give some damning or exonerating testimony. We don't know until the courts decide. Why not wait???

Like Schiff and others have stated.... WE CANT LET THE COURTS DECIDE or WAIT? Why cant they? If you want to make it about truth and facts you need to wait.

Like I have mentioned before.... how would you like it to be blamed for a crime, sent to court, court only hears one side of the story but wont let you call your witnesses or give your evidence (the people who were on the list but denied by Schiff and Nadler), then they say... yep you are guilty. How is that for fairness? Our system is based on innocent until proven guilty. Heck with this verdict on the Taxes could speed up the whole process if they say yes or no.

Now on with the "popular" vote BS. Yes you should be happy since you live in a "fly over" state that we do have the electoral college in place. Otherwise they wouldn't give a damn about us in the Midwest. I have stated it before that you only need to win 10 or less states to gain the popular vote. So that leaves the other 40 out to dry. :bop:

Edit:

This is what gets me. Many of the Dem's are still holding on to the "collusion" or "Russia". When infact Mueller stated contrary to that. He stated no collusion. Nadler even stated he "invited foreign interference in 2016".... Mueller stated NO HE DIDNT with his report. Now lets see what was going on with the IG report.... turns the tables a little bit doesn't it. :thumb: But we will find more out with the next reports coming out and possible charges.

I honestly believe that everyone is too far into it to back out now. Maybe that is why you might see two people jump ship and join the Republicans... ie: Peterson from MN and JVD as well. But again that is all political BS as well they are doing it to keep jobs... well possibly. oke:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Ken...

I forgot to ask you directly...

Do you think the Article of Impeachment that deals with "obstruction of Congress" be tossed out because of this ruling to hearing this case by the Supreme Court? Because this basically states that with Ex. Priv. the ex. branch has the right to let the courts decide if the subpoenas are just and fair.

So should that article be tossed or voted down in the house tomorrow??

BTW... it is coming to a head because the court will decide if he has to follow thru. Again it will be a time to put up or shut up for him. He cant hide behind the court if he has wrong dealings. But if he does follow thru and nothing is found... it will show the "over reach" by many. It is honestly a great teaching moment in history about our system and why we have checks and balances.... no matter the outcome. :bop:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

KEN W said:


> Plainsman....name me ONE Republican that will vote YES to impeach Trump? Can't can you......lemmings ready to follow their Supreme Leader no matter what.....Kind of like him saying he could get away with shooting someone on 5th Ave in Manhattan.
> 
> Not ALL Democrats are voting yes. Some Democrats will vote no. Like my House Representative Collin Peterson. Guess not all Dems are lemmings are they?
> 
> As for the election......Clinton won the popular vote not The Clown Prince.


She won the popular vote but likely with foreign influence. Isn't that what you would call allowing illegal immigrants to vote. Remember democrats were screaming foreign interference only because the Russians provided information on Hillary. If 1/2 a million illegal Russians came over and voted for Trump what do you think their reaction would be.. they wouldn't sweep it under the rug like they
did with possibly millions of illegals from the south voting..


----------

